# Green Poop



## aclesi11 (Oct 12, 2013)

I just took my tortoise outside to graze on grass. Afterwards, I put him soaking. He pooped out a green poop. This is the first time he has pooped while soaking. Should I be worried by the green color?

He is in the process of switching over to a mostly grass based diet.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 12, 2013)

aclesi11 said:


> I just took my tortoise outside to graze on grass. Afterwards, I put him soaking. He pooped out a green poop. This is the first time he has pooped while soaking. Should I be worried by the green color?
> 
> He is in the process of switching over to a mostly grass based diet.



their bowel movements will vary..it should be different colors of green. them going to the bathroom while soaking is perfectly normal, and is actually what should happen. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2013)

The poop will usually be close the the color of food they eat. His was not from today's food,but probably yesterday's grass. No worries.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 12, 2013)

I had the same thing happen with my pickey redfoot..he finally started eating his greens and pooping green and i started freeking out, silly me. Eat green...poop green....


----------



## Stevieturtlelady (Aug 1, 2017)

Happens to my Gus Gus too! He loves lettuce


----------

